# Any Custom Smoker Builders Near New Jersey?



## dthargrove (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi Smoke Lovers!

I'm Looking for a quality (24”x48” range) custom smoker/grill with around 1000 – 1200 range square inches of cooking space ,w/ fire box, the standard good stuff. I can’t seem to find any pit builders in my area, nearest place is Lipsmakin Smokers in NJ, but I’d like to compare others. I’m willing to travel as far as MD, VA to pick up. Would love suggestions for any mid-Atlantic or tri-state vendors Or reasonable shipping cost if I have to order from the South/Southwest.

Thanks folks!

D.T.


----------



## smokinit (Jan 14, 2017)

Are you looking at Offsets only or are vertices and option? I have units made in Maine.


----------



## dthargrove (Jan 14, 2017)

Smokinit,

Thanks for the reply. I'm actually more partial to the offsets with grilling capabilities.

BTW Your products look great!!

DTH


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

DTHargrove said:


> Smokinit,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm actually more partial to the offsets with grilling capabilities.
> 
> ...


Check Craigs list I seen someone on there

Richie


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 14, 2017)

There is a builder in New Holland, PA called Meadow Creek BBQ supply. I don't know much about them. You can look them up online or ask about them here. I think I have seen some post about them.


----------



## dthargrove (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks, I'll definitely look them up!


----------



## dthargrove (Jan 14, 2017)

Craig's List, will do.

Thanks!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'f i'm not mistaken...  Meadowcreek is a quality smoker... heard them mentioned numerous times...  Took the liberty to do a quick search for ya...  PLenty of reading here...  >>   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Meadowcreek


----------



## smokinit (Jan 14, 2017)

Meadowcreek is good stuff owend both the Pr60 and 72


----------

